

P2P Synchronization of files with minimal index transfers - parfamz
https://github.com/larroy/gsync/blob/master/doc/vclocks_sync.md

======
parfamz
Sorry about the formulas not being rendered in github markdown, is there a
better alternative to writing these kind of documents? I can't say I enjoy
latex too much. I used this:
[https://github.com/yoavram/markx](https://github.com/yoavram/markx) Any
suggestions?

